# can u help me indentify these cichlids?



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

sorry for bad photos. it was taken with my phone. 
these are wal-mart fish. haha


----------



## Reeyia (Apr 6, 2008)

Does that sign say Assorted Peacock Cichlids for $39.??


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

actually it says Assorted Peacock Cichlids 4 for 39.99
1 for 18.99


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

first one are Parachromis managuense babies, the third pic i cant tell but the fourth is of a flowerhorn baby.


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

You already answered it. They are walmart fish. They are their own genus, walmartogus!

:lol:

Sorry that wasn't a very informative post.


----------



## rsuarez1982 (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, since when does Wal-Mart do non-mbuna?  The one's near me stopped carrying fish altogether...


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

the last two pics look like Protomelas "taiwan reef"


----------

